# Dell cpi A400XT --can't hear audio cd

## johnboyd

Hi, sound works when using alsa-xmms to play mp3's, but

not to select the cdrom drive to play audio cd. I can't play

audio cd's with kde's cdplayer either. Neither can I play audio cd's

with a console player. Here are the relevant snippets...

-------------------------/etc/modules.d/alsa----------------------

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-nm256

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

##Get correct volume settings:

post-install snd-nm256 /usr/sbin/alsactl restore

##Store current volume before unloading

pre-remove snd-nm256 /usr/sbin/alsactl store

#ensures module loading when someone opens /dev/dsp

alias /dev/dsp	sound-service-0-3

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

--------------------------------------------------------

---------------------------/etc/devfsd.conf----------

# ALSA/OSS stuff

# Comment/change these if you want to change the permissions on

# the audio devices

LOOKUP		snd		MODLOAD ACTION snd

LOOKUP		dsp		MODLOAD ACTION dsp

LOOKUP		audio		MODLOAD ACTION audio

REGISTER	sound/.*	PERMISSIONS root.audio 660

REGISTER	snd/.*		PERMISSIONS root.audio 660

# Create /dev/cdrom for the first cdrom drive

LOOKUP      ^cdrom$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink cdroms/cdrom0 cdrom

REGISTER    ^cdrom/cdrom0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname cdrom

UNREGISTER  ^cdrom/cdrom0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink cdrom

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Can anyone help?

thanks!

----------

## cluster2600

i have the same laptop but my dvd rom does not work at all do you have any ideas ?

----------

## johnboyd

no. I haven't solved the problem yet, but i think it is the laptop

equivilent of not having the cdrom connected to the soundcard.

----------

## johnboyd

Hey, I found a solution...

I just compiled OSS support for my card (nm256av) into the kernel and now I can hear audio CD's from cdrom!

I think the problem with modules in the dependencies involved with the device file system. Triggering the proper sequence of events to create everything seems more effort than its worth...

----------

